# Be totally honest...



## JimG. (Jul 9, 2007)

who really likes this weather today? 98 with oppressive humidity.

Not interested in the folks who say they like it while they sip a mint julep in front of the A/C. I want to hear from the folks who run 10 miles in this weather or who play 3 sets of tennis. The folks who can run all out in the heat and still feel energetic and ready for more action.

This weather is poison to my system. No energy, no appetite. Stepping outside is like going inside a blast furnace. Does nothing for me except make me wish for cold and snow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 9, 2007)

It's only 75 in Cambridge today. I'm sure your heat is on it's way. I hate it, except when I used live/work on a lake in HS. We really want to move to northern NH and are working to make it happen in the next couple years.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 9, 2007)

My brother likes it..if it gets below 85 in the summmer he starts to bitch about it. He lives in the city and runs just about everyday. He always gets on me when I am bitching about the heat but its my turn in the winter when he is bitching about the cold.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 9, 2007)

In the heat I like to partake in water sports... Feeling hot? Roll the kayak...


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 9, 2007)

As most of you know I am living in Utah...we are having seriously unseasonable heat here and dryness (umm yeah 300,000 acres burned since mid last week)....anyway...its about 100 today....I was commenting to a co-worker as we were driving back from lunch and seeing a jogger I was just wondering why the heck he was out running in this oppressive heat? Why not go to a gym and run a treadmill in the air conditioning...

NOT ME....

M


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2007)

JimG. said:


> who really likes this weather today? 98 with oppressive humidity.
> 
> Not interested in the folks who say they like it while they sip a mint julep in front of the A/C. I want to hear from the folks who run 10 miles in this weather or who play 3 sets of tennis. The folks who can run all out in the heat and still feel energetic and ready for more action.
> *
> This weather is poison to my system. No energy, no appetite. Stepping outside is like going inside a blast furnace. *Does nothing for me except make me wish for cold and snow.



I'm the same way Jimbo.  I'm biologically built for cold weather.

When winter rolls around and my friends are in 5 layers with heavy gloves, I'm sking in a double layer poly pro and nylon shell, with spring gloves.  All I have to do is be active and I'm warm, no matter how cold it gets.

But this stuff is awful.  Makes me want to move north (among other reasons).


----------



## hammer (Jul 9, 2007)

I despise the heat, makes me more cranky than usual (and that means I'm pretty cranky).  Wish I could move further north but the IT jobs just aren't there and, in all honesty, being within 50 miles of a major city does have its benefits...

That said, I'm trying to stay positive:
Bike rides in the evenings are more tolerable for me when it's not too cool out...as long as I keep moving.
I have a better chance of convincing the family to go on a good hike up in the mountains if it's warm enough.
The days are starting to get shorter now (even if it's only by a minute or so in the morning).


----------



## Terry (Jul 9, 2007)

70 degrees and showers most of the day here. A good day to work inside and quite comfortable temps. It looks like the heat and humidity will hit here tomorrow. I hate it when it gets above 80 degrees! Bring on the snowwwwww!


----------



## snoseek (Jul 9, 2007)

a.c. is addictive, and can easily be kicked. hang out in a greenhouse, rooftop or commercial kitchen for a few hours and 95 degrees seems downright comfy. i personally don't like heat, but lots of water and proper clothing make it easier.


btw- all summer i work very long weeks in temps that often exceed 120 (easily), and i really think water, nutrition, and sleep go a long way. a cold towel on the neck also helps.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2007)

I have just one thing to say about today, and probably tomorrow:


Batwings.


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm good w/ 60 and below... 70 if I'm on the ocean and there's a breeze... anything above 30 percent humidity and I feel like crap...  I have arthritis and I feel 100 years old ...


----------



## Sky (Jul 9, 2007)

I like it all.  Hot summers. Cold winters...and Spring/Fall with the warm sun and cool nights.

40 to 60F if I'm working outside all day.

I don't mind the really cold stuff if I'l supposed to be out in it all day.  I'll dress for it.

All day in the 100+ is tough for me.  Baghdad Oct 03  *ugh*


----------



## andyzee (Jul 9, 2007)

Had a great day of biking yesterday. Went up to Lake Minnewaska Preserve and biked. I thought it was going to be hot at the top, but no, nice constant wind on the cliffs. Afterwards, we biked down and had a BBQ in the picnic area, right by the lake. Nice constant breeze there as well. Then we left, I stop on the Thruway for a coffee, got out of the car and felt like I walked into an oven!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Once a week I strap on the lacrosse gear and run around for close to an hour.  Its a pretty nasty feeling when you sweat through your shirt, jersey, underwear, and shorts.  I need to do a quick change in the parking lot before driving home.  Pretty gross but I love my lax.  

The nice thing about kayaking is I can dump my self in the water to practice my self rescue skills and cool off at the same time.  But as I mentioned in another thread, I took a lesson on July 4th.  I got talking with one of the guides and the discussion quickly moved to skiing once I found out he is from New Hampshire.  I do appreciate each day and what it offers, but the ski jones (not the cold weather jones) is growing on a daily basis.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Went up to Lake Minnewaska Preserve and biked.



Were do you live?  You are always up at K? 

I spent today in the 95 degree heat mowing all day.  Hot weather sucks for my lawns as they brown out and  I loose my money sourse.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jul 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> who really likes this weather today? 98 with oppressive humidity.



Mmmm...Thermals


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 10, 2007)

Crazy off and on down pours with an impressive lightning show mixed in yesterday throughout the day and especially the night. Ugly humidity but at least it never got too hot.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 10, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Were do you live? You are always up at K?
> 
> .


 
Live in Northern NJ, and usually K, not always.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 10, 2007)

snoseek said:


> a.c. is addictive, and can easily be kicked. hang out in a greenhouse, rooftop or commercial kitchen for a few hours and 95 degrees seems downright comfy. i personally don't like heat, but lots of water and proper clothing make it easier.
> 
> 
> btw- all summer i work very long weeks in temps that often exceed 120 (easily), and i really think water, nutrition, and sleep go a long way. a cold towel on the neck also helps.



Being in the food industry, I hear you about the commercial kitchen deal...and I totally agree about the clothing, nutrition and water. I eat less, but not because I'm not active; the heat just seems to kill my appetite. So I drink alot of water. SLEEP IS KEY. I try to sleep an extra hour in the summer months (go to bed an hour earlier). 

I think I used to like summer more before I had 3 kids. I read the responses here about the hikes, bike rides, and kayaking and I have to laugh. My outdoors activity in summer is mowing, weedwacking, digging dirt, hefting stones and large bags of miscellaneous crap, etc. Then I get to drive my kids to watch THEM have fun doing something because they're inside and bored. At least I've gotten my 13 year old onto the riding mower and doing an acceptable job of mowing the lawn. I told him it's good practice for driving a car when he's 16.

I'd never seen him move so fast to do a chore as when I said that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I think I used to like summer more before I had 3 kids. I read the responses here about the hikes, bike rides, and kayaking and I have to laugh. My outdoors activity in summer is mowing, weedwacking, digging dirt, hefting stones and large bags of miscellaneous crap, etc. Then I get to drive my kids to watch THEM have fun doing something because they're inside and bored.



As a home owner some of that stuff is a given.  Like last night, I got home from work and tore out an old mildew smelling rug out of the finished basement.

As for the kid stuff, our first one is due in 11 days.  I'm looking forward to watching the kid have fun.  Despite the sleep deprivation, I'm excited for the upcoming events!


----------



## jack97 (Jul 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Being in the food industry, I hear you about the commercial kitchen deal...



When I was old enuf (about 13 yr), my dad told me to work in his restaurant during the summers. Washing dishes, doing food prep and cleaning up. That place was hot and muggy even at night, the cooking oil in the air doesn't help at all.  The only plus was that I wouldn't get sun burn from staying outdoors. 

Nowadays, I don't complain much about the heat and humidity.... I just think about how bad it was back then.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a great room with floor to ceiling southwest facing windows. When I get home from work in the summer it is almost impossible to live in. Aside from running an AC 24/7 there's nothing we can do to cool it- no central air and would cost $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ to set the house up for it. So, if I'm not doing yardwork or hiking/ MTBing I am hybernating in my bedroom with the AC at full blast until September brings me relief.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 10, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> As a home owner some of that stuff is a given.  Like last night, I got home from work and tore out an old mildew smelling rug out of the finished basement.
> 
> As for the kid stuff, our first one is due in 11 days.  I'm looking forward to watching the kid have fun.  Despite the sleep deprivation, I'm excited for the upcoming events!



PLEASE DON'T TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY!

When kids are infants, they act more like a possession than a person. What I mean to say is that they pretty much stay in the place you put them, 1/2 the time they are strapped into something and immobile, they need to be cleaned regularly, they don't talk to you or talk back (not in a way you understand in detail anyway). The only thing different is that you have to feed them.

It becomes more difficult when they start to walk, but until they are 3 or so they are so cute you just adore them.

Once they hit 4-5 years old, that all changes. Now they become little people with demands, emotions, issues, needs, desires, bad habits, etc. And when they get to 10 they become a real person/pain in the ass. At least boys do. Bad breath, body odor, farting and burping and laughing about it, fresh mouth. But they still remember how to whine like a 3 year old. My 13 year old is now discovering girls. And they're discovering him too. Oy!

It's a challenge to direct all of that youthful energy to good purpose. It's alot of work to create productive members of society with good manners and behaviour. But it's work you and only you can do. You learn what it is to make personal sacrifice to benefit them. And even though you love it, it's alot.

In the winter, we ski together and it's relatively easy to juggle things. But in summer, with 5 acres to tend to, ceaseless soccer practice/games to attend, a job all week, it gets to be a strain and personal down time is at a premium if any exists at all. I'll get up at 4am on a Sunday to go fishing just to be home by 10am to do yardwork. And it's still a sacrifice because it's hotter then.

So that's why I said what I did about kids and summer.


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> PLEASE DON'T TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY!
> 
> When kids are infants, they act more like a possession than a person. What I mean to say is that they pretty much stay in the place you put them, 1/2 the time they are strapped into something and immobile, they need to be cleaned regularly, they don't talk to you or talk back (not in a way you understand in detail anyway). The only thing different is that you have to feed them.
> 
> ...



I'm only to the 4 year old point with my oldest, but Jim's right up to at least that point. For both my girls, the hardest part is when they are learning to walk. It's CONSTANT at that point. Enjoy the early months because as Jim says, they're pretty much in their own self-contained package. My youngest is now 18 months and has been walking for 9 so she's pretty stable even outside on uneven ground. We can pretty much let her loose in the yard. She's starting to listen a bit and is becoming more and more content sitting quality and playing with her sister. As I understand it, boys don't sit still. It makes me really appreciate my daughters, but I'm sure I'll be going nuts when they're teenagers. Hopefully, they'll only be interested in boys like the ones Jim raises...

Anyway, back on topic. I can deal with the heat/humidity. It doesn't bother me all that much except when trying to sleep at night, at which point the AC gets cranked. Working in the heat bugs me more after the day is over. It seems like my breathing suffers after a day working in the humidity; you know that "waterlogged" feeling when you inhale deeply?


----------



## hammer (Jul 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I think I used to like summer more before I had 3 kids. I read the responses here about the hikes, bike rides, and kayaking and I have to laugh. My outdoors activity in summer is mowing, weedwacking, digging dirt, hefting stones and large bags of miscellaneous crap, etc. Then I get to drive my kids to watch THEM have fun doing something because they're inside and bored. At least I've gotten my 13 year old onto the riding mower and doing an acceptable job of mowing the lawn. I told him it's good practice for driving a car when he's 16.
> 
> I'd never seen him move so fast to do a chore as when I said that.


Big downside to spring/summer/fall for me is yard work...even after owning a house for 12 years I still can't get into doing stuff around the yard.

Yes, and my wife and I also have to figure out how to keep the kids entertained without just having them plugged into TV/Gameboy/computer...one can only try so much to get them involved in yard chores.

My 14 YO is the same way about running the riding mower.  Unfortunately, I still have to watch him like a hawk when he rides it...last time he zipped down the front yard (which has a decent downslope to the street) and almost went flying off of the curb.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hopefully, they'll only be interested in boys like the ones Jim raises...
> 
> Working in the heat bugs me more after the day is over. It seems like my breathing suffers after a day working in the humidity; you know that "waterlogged" feeling when you inhale deeply?



Oh you poor deluded soul. I'm actually glad I don't have girls...won't need to buy a shotgun and stand at the front door come dating time.

Breathing is occasionally unhealthy in this heat. That's why they issue Ozone alerts. Bad for your health.


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Oh you poor deluded soul. I'm actually glad I don't have girls...won't need to buy a shotgun and stand at the front door come dating time.
> 
> Breathing is occasionally unhealthy in this heat. That's why they issue Ozone alerts. Bad for your health.



Jim is correct.  It's not the humidity, its the humidity keeping the ground level ozone down.  Ozone is a respiratory irritant.  After prolonged exposure, which is increased by working hard, breathing more, and thus exposing your lungs to a greater volume of air, the ozone will cause swelling and hypersensitivity of lung tissue.  You're lung capacity will be temporarily decreased and you will cough more often.

Check out NOAA's air quality map for guidance:

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/aq/


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Bad breath, body odor, farting and burping and laughing about it, fresh mouth. But they still remember how to whine like a 3 year old.



Yeah....



Some won't ever grow out of that probably.  My parents are glad I moved out, at any rate.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2007)

I grew up in southern Arkansas, surrounded by rice fields that are flooded all summer. I've seen it rain without a cloud in the sky, the humidity was so high. 95 degrees was a cool summer day. I don't remember ever being hot as a kid, but that's probably just ebcause I was a kid. Then I moved to North Carolina, where it was just as hot, but instead of rice fields we had Marshes. I recall a few days where I didn't want to go out, but did, anyway. I even lived in southern Louisiana for a while, where walking outside to get the mail necessitated a shower. I'd do 40 miles a day on my bike, and spent most of my time outdoors.

Now that I've gotten used to actual seasons, I thoroughly dislike the heat.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> PLEASE DON'T TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY!
> 
> When kids are infants, they act more like a possession than a person. What I mean to say is that they pretty much stay in the place you put them, 1/2 the time they are strapped into something and immobile, they need to be cleaned regularly, they don't talk to you or talk back (not in a way you understand in detail anyway). The only thing different is that you have to feed them.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't take that the wrong way.  Good points.  I enjoy hearing stuff like this so I know what to expect.  I always find your perspective on kids and youth sports to be on the money from my experience and observations as a coach.


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> PLEASE DON'T TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY!
> 
> When kids are infants, they act more like a possession than a person. What I mean to say is that they pretty much stay in the place you put them, 1/2 the time they are strapped into something and immobile, they need to be cleaned regularly, they don't talk to you or talk back (not in a way you understand in detail anyway). The only thing different is that you have to feed them.
> 
> ...



So you know, this is going on my ever lengthening list of why I don't ever want kids.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 10, 2007)

Marc said:


> So you know, this is going on my ever lengthening list of why I don't ever want kids.



Marc, first you need to move on to intimate contact with a human woman.  Then you can consider kids.  Sorry bud, I couldn't resist that window for comedic relief.


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Marc, first you need to move on to intimate contact with a human woman.  Then you can consider kids.  Sorry bud, I couldn't resist that window for comedic relief.



You mean... ManSheep children don't count???






Seriously, I've been seeing a great girl for 7 months now.  The topic of children as never come up.  Hope it never does.  Just thinking about it feels like someone squeezing my neck until I can't breathe anymore.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 10, 2007)

Marc said:


> Seriously, I've been seeing a great girl for 7 months now.  The topic of children as never come up.  Hope it never does.



It will.

Guaranteed.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 10, 2007)

Holy crap! It's worse out there today than it was yesterday.

I don't like it when I can see the air I'm breathing.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 10, 2007)

Just got back from the grocery store.  Horrible.  We are taking my buds boat out in the Sound this afternoon.  I'm going to have to jump in to cool off.


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> It will.
> 
> Guaranteed.



That has never stoped me from hoping.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 10, 2007)

Marc said:


> Seriously, I've been seeing a great girl for 7 months now.


 
Pictures? :smile:


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 10, 2007)

Marc said:


> Seriously, I've been seeing a great girl for 7 months now.  The topic of children as never come up.  Hope it never does.  Just thinking about it feels like someone squeezing my neck until I can't breathe anymore.


I hear ya.
My girl doesn't like talking kids/marriage... sometimes I will talk about what we should name our kids... and she freaks out - it's great! 

Once after one of these jokes and her freaking out I said - "C'mon, just look at my past relationships and me running away from commitment on every one of them - do you really think you have to worry about me popping out a ring?"

She immediately gave me a big hug and a kiss - Lol, I found a good one


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Pictures? :smile:



You've seen me in person, Andy.  I don't think you need pictures.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 10, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> I hear ya.
> My girl doesn't like talking kids/marriage... sometimes I will talk about what we should name our kids... and she freaks out - it's great!
> 
> Once after one of these jokes and her freaking out I said - "C'mon, just look at my past relationships and me running away from commitment on every one of them - do you really think you have to worry about me popping out a ring?"
> ...



You don't know it yet, but she's got you right where she wants you.


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2007)

JimG.: Friendly, good natured skier, or guy that stands on a street corner in NYC with other hobos holding a sign that reads "THE END IS NEAR"?


You decide.


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2007)

Marc said:


> So you know, this is going on my ever lengthening list of why I don't ever want kids.





Grassi21 said:


> Marc, first you need to move on to intimate contact with a human woman.  Then you can consider kids.  Sorry bud, I couldn't resist that window for comedic relief.





Marc said:


> Seriously, I've been seeing a great girl for 7 months now.  The topic of children as never come up.  Hope it never does.  Just thinking about it feels like someone squeezing my neck until I can't breathe anymore.





JimG. said:


> It will.
> 
> Guaranteed.





Marc said:


> That has never stoped me from hoping.





cbcbd said:


> I hear ya.
> My girl doesn't like talking kids/marriage... sometimes I will talk about what we should name our kids... and she freaks out - it's great!
> 
> Once after one of these jokes and her freaking out I said - "C'mon, just look at my past relationships and me running away from commitment on every one of them - do you really think you have to worry about me popping out a ring?"
> ...





JimG. said:


> You don't know it yet, but she's got you right where she wants you.



You 20-somethings are funny. Raising kids is the hardest thing you will ever do, no doubt. A lot of things invariably change. For once in your life you can't come first. All the other things that go along with it (diapers, sleep deprivation, personal life limitations, stress, etc.) sound pretty sucky. Nevertheless, raising my two daughters has been the most rewarding thing I've ever done and I would never give them up to have the freedom of a kid-free life back. No effin way. I guess my point is it's not a negative and certainly don't feel sorry for us parents. Not many of us are going to leave behind any sort of legacy when we leave this world, except for our kids.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 10, 2007)

Marc said:


> JimG.: Friendly, good natured skier, or guy that stands on a street corner in NYC with other hobos holding a sign that reads "THE END IS NEAR"?
> 
> 
> You decide.



a little from column A, a little from column B.  ;-)


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> You 20-somethings are funny. Raising kids is the hardest thing you will ever do, no doubt. A lot of things invariably change. For once in your life you can't come first. All the other things that go along with it (diapers, sleep deprivation, personal life limitations, stress, etc.) sound pretty sucky. Nevertheless, raising my two daughters has been the most rewarding thing I've ever done and I would never give them up to have the freedom of a kid-free life back. No effin way. I guess my point is it's not a negative and certainly don't feel sorry for us parents. Not many of us are going to leave behind any sort of legacy when we leave this world, except for our kids.



25.

I don't come first when I'm on a call for the FD.  Most of the time I don't put me first, but not constantly.

Poor guy.  The parenting chemicals have gone to his head.  Not surprising.  I guess they're supposed to do that.


Still, I've never wanted to leave a legacy, and besides, the world is damn crowded enough already.


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2007)

Marc said:


> Poor guy.  The parenting chemicals have gone to his head.  Not surprising.  I guess they're supposed to do that.



Hardly.

I guess you can just continue to feel sorry for me for having to "suffer" through life raising my kids, while I'll feel sorry for you for not having to...


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't feel bad for people with kids or those without. Hey, do whatever makes you happy and I'll be happy for you. 
I'm sure I'll have kids someday and I'll love it... just not right now or whenever my parents would like me to


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hardly.
> 
> I guess you can just continue to feel sorry for me for having to "suffer" through life raising my kids, while I'll feel sorry for you for not having to...



I don't feel sorry for anyone.  Just ask some of the patients I've treated


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm 100% against having kids. Right now.
Sometime in the future, sure, maybe. But not now.
At the least, I want to wait until my brother's broods are old enough to not need all their stuff.


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2007)

Amazing how quickly a hijack can occur.  I'm thinking about setting up an AZ strike team, for emergency use only.  Who wants in?


----------



## JimG. (Jul 10, 2007)

Marc said:


> Amazing how quickly a hijack can occur.  I'm thinking about setting up an AZ strike team, for emergency use only.  Who wants in?



The heat will do that you know.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2007)

To try and re-direct the thread back to the starting topic, here's my answer  

If I'm out golfing, I don't mind the heat and humidity at all.  Sitting at the beach, not a bad thing either(especially since this heat tneds to bring more "scenery" to the beach  )  

Just working in the office in the A/C all day, then I'd rather it be cooler and ryer just simply so I don't have to listen to just about everyone who comes through the door asking me about the heat!

Excercise wise I don't mind it too much.  I usually run in the evenings after the kids goto bed(9PMish), so last nights 5 miles at the track were just at a slower pace and I was a bit sweatier than usual at the end.  I just stay hydrated throughout the day and listen to how my body is reacting to the heat.

I also just tell myself that when it's a -30 windchill outside in the winter and I'm on the hill, I don't let mother nature interfere with my outside recreation, so I'm not going to let a heat index over 100 stop me in the summer either!


----------



## JimG. (Jul 10, 2007)

drjeff said:


> If I'm out golfing, I don't mind the heat and humidity at all.  Sitting at the beach, not a bad thing either(especially since this heat tneds to bring more "scenery" to the beach  )
> 
> Just working in the office in the A/C all day, then I'd rather it be cooler and ryer just simply so I don't have to listen to just about everyone who comes through the door asking me about the heat!
> 
> ...



All very rational. I keep my workouts to early AM or after 9PM myself...it depends on how I feel in the AM.

My problem is that my outside recreation is 80% filled with property maintenance this time of year. Listen, it's good hard work but it's also muddy, dirty, and backbreaking. Most of it is my own compulsiveness about making my part of the world look nice. So, the heat has the additional negative of making the grass grow if you know what I mean.


----------



## jack97 (Jul 10, 2007)

Marc said:


> I've been seeing a great girl for 7 months now.  The topic of children as never come up.



Maybe she's smart and cautious, you know the old saying; " The fruit don’t fall far from the tree". She would have to put up with junior for 18 years :razz:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2007)

Marc said:


> I've been seeing a great girl for 7 months now.  The topic of children as never come up.



That's because she's made out of vinyl.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 10, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> That's because she's made out of vinyl.



POST OF THE WEEK!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> My youngest "child" is Marc's age (a girl and 2 boys for me).. now I have 3 small grandsons and it is even better this time around. At least I know a little something about raising kids now.



My father-in-law says he never wanted kids, he just wanted grandkids and having kids was a necessary evil to get them...


----------



## JimG. (Jul 10, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> My youngest "child" is Marc's age (a girl and 2 boys for me).. now I have 3 small grandsons and it is even better this time around. At least I know a little something about raising kids now.



And you don't have to take them home with you.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jul 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> You 20-somethings are funny.



You 30-somethings are funny.  Bubbly and cooing parents.  Completely unaware what awaits them in a few short years.


http://www.yodajeff.com/multimedia/sounds/episode5/afraid.wav


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2007)

I just coined a new term:  it's the extreme version of batwings, otherwise classified as... DUN DUN DUN...



















Does anyone else's lizard have a frilled neck this fine evening?


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> You 30-somethings are funny.  Bubbly and cooing parents.  Completely unaware what awaits them in a few short years.



Ha! Bring it on!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2007)

Marc said:


> I just coined a new term:  it's the extreme version of batwings, otherwise classified as... DUN DUN DUN...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That cracked me up and I laughed out loud. Leading me to have to explain to my wife what batwings are!


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2007)

Wait til I break out the artist's rendition of the pterodactyl.


----------



## hammer (Jul 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Ha! Bring it on!



When your daughters get older you can always be like this guy...


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2007)

hammer said:


> When your daughters get older you can always be like this guy...



The creepy daddy approach is the plan... :lol:


----------



## madskier6 (Jul 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> PLEASE DON'T TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY!
> 
> When kids are infants, they act more like a possession than a person. What I mean to say is that they pretty much stay in the place you put them, 1/2 the time they are strapped into something and immobile, they need to be cleaned regularly, they don't talk to you or talk back (not in a way you understand in detail anyway). The only thing different is that you have to feed them.
> 
> ...



This is the Post of the Month IMHO!  Jim G, you are so right in what you say here.

I have a (soon to be) 15-year old girl & then 3 boys, ages 13, 11 & 9 so I can relate.  Summer is great but keeping them all occupied without driving me & my wife crazy is a definite challenge.

Nevertheless, there are many huge benefits/rewards for all the hard work/frustration.  A major benefit is being able to ski with your children on a great day when everything seems to come together nicely.  It is so much fun to share a great ski day in the mountains with your children.  Sometimes, it's the only time you're able to spend quality time with them without outside distractions.  I live for a great powder day skiing with my children!


----------



## awf170 (Jul 11, 2007)

Marc said:


> Seriously, I've been seeing a great girl for 7 months now.



Marc's parents gave him a nice set of binoculars for Christmas...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 11, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Marc's parents gave him a nice set of binoculars for Christmas...



Well played, sir. Well played, indeed.


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2007)

It was a telephoto lens.


There's a difference, you know.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jul 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Ha! Bring it on!



Apt analogy.  


Be careful for what you wish for.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 11, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> True I don't have to take them home but I do....
> They are over to the house most every weekend in the spring, summer and fall. They already know Grandpa not around during the winter.



Whenever my father comes over and dotes on the boys I tell him that and he laughs at me.

It always makes me remember W.C Fields' line, "kids are like elephants; they're nice to look at but I wouldn't want to bring one home".


----------



## JimG. (Jul 11, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Marc's parents gave him a nice set of binoculars for Christmas...



For looking at the vinyl girl?

That's really creepy.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 11, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> Apt analogy.
> 
> 
> Be careful for what you wish for.



Word on that.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

JimG. said:


> All very rational. I keep my workouts to early AM or after 9PM myself...it depends on how I feel in the AM.
> 
> My problem is that my outside recreation is 80% filled with property maintenance this time of year. Listen, it's good hard work but it's also muddy, dirty, and backbreaking. Most of it is my own compulsiveness about making my part of the world look nice. So, the heat has the additional negative of making the grass grow if you know what I mean.



I hear you! Last week I was on vacation and a good part of my non kid duty time was consumed with 10 yards of mulch,  a couple of seasons of deferred tree trimming, a spring of defferred weeding, fertilizer application and the good ol' lawn mowing duties.

On the flip side, man does my yard look good right now!


----------



## JimG. (Jul 11, 2007)

drjeff said:


> I hear you! Last week I was on vacation and a good part of my non kid duty time was consumed with 10 yards of mulch,  a couple of seasons of deferred tree trimming, a spring of defferred weeding, fertilizer application and the good ol' lawn mowing duties.
> 
> On the flip side, man does my yard look good right now!



That describes the last 2 weeks on my property to a tee.

And yes, this is the best my yard will look all year.


----------



## Greg (Jul 11, 2007)

I started the digging (by hand) for this masonry project I'm still engulfed in over two months ago! I don't want to hear no whining over some mulch and some lawn mowing! :smash:


----------



## JimG. (Jul 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> I started the digging (by hand) for this masonry project I'm still engulfed in over two months ago! I don't want to hear no whining over some mulch and some lawn mowing! :smash:



Big project. I've done a few smaller masonry projects near the foundation of my house, but big retaining walls like those at the end of my driveway were too much for me to handle.

Those required frontloaders to move the dirt.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Those required frontloaders to move the dirt.




Mmmm, large gas powered "toys"


----------



## dmc (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm in San Fran right now...  It's cool yet humid...  Wierd...  And the bread tastes funny...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

I hate hot weather..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 28, 2008)

dmc said:


> I'm in San Fran right now...  It's cool yet humid...  Wierd...  And the bread tastes funny...



SF: The most overhyped, over priced city I've been to recently. But if you like Starbux, its nirvana.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> SF: The most overhyped, over priced city I've been to recently. But if you like Starbux, its nirvana.



I've never been to San Franscisco..just San Jose, Oakland and Santa Clara..


----------



## dmc (Jul 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> SF: The most overhyped, over priced city I've been to recently. But if you like Starbux, its nirvana.




When i was there - LAST SUMMER - i really didn't hang out in the city..

I'm "heads down" in work when I travel..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 28, 2008)

I enjoyed the trolley and cable car rides, had a few good meals, and the waterfront is really nice. We rented a car for a few days and toured the city, then  touried south of the city all the way to Carmel and back.


----------



## dmc (Jul 28, 2008)

Saw the Grateful Dead play Shoreline a couple times..


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted by dmc
> San Fran ...  the bread tastes funny



Do you mean all the sourdough breads out west? It took some getting used to but now I like it. Especially, sourdough breads made from old "starters".  If this has nothing to do with the funny taste...never mind :lol:


----------

